# Tips for Writing Neatly and Quickly?



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anybody here have any great tips on how to write *both *neatly and quickly, besides practicing?

Advising people to practice is a good thing, but I am curious if there are any other advices.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Back in elementary school, we were asked to trace a teacher's writing using a tracing desk, repeatedly, every day. It's kinda OCD-ish but after a month I could write neatly and quickly.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TheAzn said:


> Does anybody here have any great tips on how to write *both *neatly and quickly, besides practicing?
> 
> Advising people to practice is a good thing, but I am curious if there are any other advices.


take notes on a laptop


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Practice
practice
practice


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL I'm not sure if there is any other advice other than to practice... anyway, I think neat notes have good spacing between the lines. If things are too condensed, it just looks like a wall of text, whereas if there's more "white/blank space" then it'll be easier for the eye to follow through with the words.

As for writing quickly, you can only really practice for that... it's hard to write quickly without actually doing it LOL.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to take incomprehensible notes. The two things that I found effective was develop a shorthand for common words and technical words that you use a lot. 2nd was to rewrite your notes or type them while they're still fresh with space to jot down text notes and test prep.

For essays on tests, I think I had to learn to be concise with what I was saying. If you do need to write faster, hold your pen looser and know what you're going to say before you write it.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

vanishingpt said:


> LOL I'm not sure if there is any other advice other than to practice... anyway, I think neat notes have good spacing between the lines. If things are too condensed, it just looks like a wall of text, whereas if there's more "white/blank space" then it'll be easier for the eye to follow through with the words.
> 
> As for writing quickly, you can only really practice for that... it's hard to write quickly without actually doing it LOL.





farfegnugen said:


> I used to take incomprehensible notes. The two things that I found effective was develop a shorthand for common words and technical words that you use a lot. 2nd was to rewrite your notes or type them while they're still fresh with space to jot down text notes and test prep.
> 
> For essays on tests, I think I had to learn to be concise with what I was saying. If you do need to write faster, hold your pen looser and know what you're going to say before you write it.


Thank you Vanishingpt and Farfegnugen for the advices.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

If you can, make words shorter but in ways that you'll remember. This is what heaps of restaurants do. Like for spring rolls you could put s rolls or spring r. It's like giving words nicknames so you can remember them easier when looking back at notes or something. Or just skip words that aren't important like "and" "the" "or", etc.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Make everything into an acronym. Or MEIAA.


----------



## Electric Emu (Oct 28, 2012)

Try sloping your writing to the right a little and holding the pen loosely such that you're not pressing too hard on the page. Other than than, as other people have said, you could try learning a shorthand system such as Pitman for example - they're based on phonetics and should allow you (with practice) to write as quickly as you can speak!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I take notes mentally, somehow. It's pretty neat and fast, you could try it.


----------

